# Revalidating NIE



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Just looking for a little advice please.

I need to revalidated my NIE number and would like to know what paperwork I require? Is it just my original NIE and my passport?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What do you mean by "revalidate" - there isn't such a process for NIE's. All you need to do is to renew the (white) piece of paper with your NIE on it as your NIE will still be valid.

Have you now moved here full time? If not, then do you really need an up-to-date NIE? Most people are never asked for an up-to-date certificate.

If you had one of the temporary NIE's that only lasted 3 months, then you need to go back for a new one using the same form as last time. However, they will ask WHY you need a new one and why you are registering on the list of foreigners (green sheet/card). They are quite hot on this in Ontinyent - especially as you already have a property here (ISTR) so you can't use that as a valid reason.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

*car*

i might want to buy a car sometime on my next trip, will i need an up to date NIE to do this ? i only have the one issued to me for my house purchase in april.

if so where to go to renew it ?


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

I haven't moved here full time yet but hopefully in the next 6 months or so.

We are thinking of buying a second had car and thought We would need it for changing the car over to us or can this be done without.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

haynesbob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't moved here full time yet but hopefully in the next 6 months or so.
> 
> ...


yes you will indeed need a NIE cert which is less than 3 months old

you'll need form EX15 etc again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

smitty5668 said:


> i might want to buy a car sometime on my next trip, will i need an up to date NIE to do this ? i only have the one issued to me for my house purchase in april.
> 
> if so where to go to renew it ?


See post #2 - you go back to the same place as you got it the first time. In effect you have to go through the whole process again although your number doesn't change.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> See post #2 - you go back to the same place as you got it the first time. In effect you have to go through the whole process again although your number doesn't change.


i didn't get it myself my abogado got it for me, and that route is no longer an option.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> yes you will indeed need a NIE cert which is less than 3 months old
> 
> you'll need form EX15 etc again


apart from a passport what is the ect ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smitty5668 said:


> apart from a passport what is the ect ?


As snikpoh said it's the same process as the first time

You need to complete the EX15 & at the extranjería they will give you the payment form (the name of which escapes me - but that isn't important since they will issue it to you) which you take to the bank, pay & get stamped.

You return with that & they issue a new cert. Take your old NIE cert & your passport as proof of ID


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks all for your advice.

Will sort it next week.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> As snikpoh said it's the same process as the first time
> 
> You need to complete the EX15 & at the extranjería they will give you the payment form (the name of which escapes me - but that isn't important since they will issue it to you) which you take to the bank, pay & get stamped.
> 
> You return with that & they issue a new cert. Take your old NIE cert & your passport as proof of ID


thank you for this info, now all i have to do is find my nearest office, mazarron maybe.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smitty5668 said:


> thank you for this info, now all i have to do is find my nearest office, mazarron maybe.


there's a link to find it on our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks again xabia


----------

